# HP Warranty Support



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

A local retailer has told an acquaintance that the HP warranty support is unsatisfactory - long delays, inadequate or no repairs.

Does anyone have any recent experience with this? i searched this forum, but I didn't find much.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Laptop Magazine does a yearly review of tech support from all the major manufacturers.

http://www.laptopmag.com/mobile-life/tech-support-showdown-2011.aspx


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

However, that link provides reviews of tech support.

I am interested in how good HP's warranty support is. For example, what happens if you need to have a computer repaired that is under warranty. Do you need to ship it to an HP facility? Is there local warranty repair service (Dell has this)? Do the repairs work? How long does it take to get warranty repairs done? Is it difficult to get HP to respond? Etc.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

It won't be easy and you have to stay after them. The following link concerns a printer, but it was resolved satisfactorily:

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/945373-struggle-but-props-hp-printer.html

However, can't say the same for a Compaq problem I had after HP took them over concerning a laptop. It's a door stop / paper weight these days.

Good luck.:up:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't have experience with HP, but bought a Dell laptop direct from Dell (not a retailer) and paid for the next day on-site warranty for three years. During the three years, I had the motherboard replaced, and also the DVD burner. A tech came to my home and replaced these on the day after I called both times, as promised.

It is kind of expensive insurance. But if you are college student and depend on the laptop, you really can't afford to send it off to the manufacturer for repair, and (maybe) get it back in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't speak much on behalf of their consumer support, but their enterprise IT support is awesome. If I have a machine with a dying hard drive, for instance, I start a web chat with them to tell them what's going on. In no time at all, they dispatch the part via UPS next day air and give me a prepaid label to send the old drive back with. No nonsense.

I have heard many consumer support horror stories, though...and with just about any company the two support departments are very different animals.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

JStergis said:


> I can't speak much on behalf of their consumer support, but their enterprise IT support is awesome. If I have a machine with a dying hard drive, for instance, I start a web chat with them to tell them what's going on. In no time at all, they dispatch the part via UPS next day air and give me a prepaid label to send the old drive back with. No nonsense.
> 
> I have heard many consumer support horror stories, though...and with just about any company the two support departments are very different animals.


Enterprise support is great because you *pay* for it. You can probably select 2-day service for a consumer computer as well. But most people don't want to actually pay money for it.


----------

